# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  скорость интернета

## drongo

Давайте тут будем постить ссылки , чтобы провертить скорость интернета .Мне очень понравился вот этот тест : http://www.speedtest.net/index.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

Не так эффектно, как в предъидущем посте, но тоже не плохо. И на русском.
http://www.windowsfaq.ru/content/view/450/81/

----------


## IgorA

> Не так эффектно, как в предъидущем посте, но тоже не плохо. И на русском.
> http://www.windowsfaq.ru/content/view/450/81/


Зато очень эффективно жрет трафик  :Smiley:  на 7 метре послал тест подальше, платить 14руб. за что, фтопку такие тесты.

----------


## Shu_b

вот...

----------


## Палыч

Вот

----------


## Ego1st

меньше чем у вас=)

----------


## Палыч

Ребята, надо определиться, до какого узла меряем скорость. 
Drongo мерял до Софии. Я до Лондона. Ego1st и Shu_b до Москвы. А VirusInfo хостится в Гон Конге.
Следовательно, во всех случаях траффик шёл через разное количество узлов, по различным каналам, с различной скоростью. И расстояние у всех разное.
Ну и что мы тут сравниваем?
Опять же, у всех разные технологии подключения к И-нету. У меня Ethernet, а кто-то и на dial-ap сидит.

Надо бы как-то определиться.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Ха, ха. :Stick Out Tongue:  Палыч молодец! Я тоже хотел уже отписаться, да потом тоже об этом подумал.

----------


## anton_dr

> Ну и что мы тут сравниваем?


Пиписьками меряемся  :Smiley: 

Я вот в выходные подключался через ЖПРС.
Вот это - ж... полная. полторы минуты открытие одной страницы. Помереть можно, ожидая загрузку.

----------


## Shu_b

> Пиписьками меряемся


гы...

----------


## Iceman

ПАЛЫЧ прав - необходимо произвести определение точки отсчёта.

PS. а что-то прямой линк не подхватывается....

----------


## Arkadiy

До Москвы...

Со своими 300кб/с тихо стою в сторонке...

----------


## Ego1st

Ну вот уже определились до куда меряться будем, большинство  до Москвы, так и оставим..

----------


## anton_dr

Ладно, померяемся  :Smiley:

----------


## Участковый

Всё относительно  :Smiley:  



Интересно, как на модеме могла получиться скорость закачки 183 килобита в секунду?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Пиписьками меряемся


Ну кто чем будет мерятся... Всё таки не одни мужчины на форуме...
*Скромно потупив глазки* Вот -

----------


## orvman

> Ну кто чем будет мерятся... Всё таки не одни мужчины на форуме...


  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:  сказал бы, да из этических/моральных соображений и из уважения и т.д. - не буду., кто понял, тот понял.....а в общем прикольно сказано.



> У меня Ethernet, а кто-то и на dial-ap сидит.


Вот именно. 
И все эти тесты - фигня, не забываем про ошибки/задержки сети/ серверов/часовые пояса/нагрузки и т.д. и т.п. - вот откуда отталкиваться нужно.
Для любопытных - проверьте свои тесты еще раз, в другой день и в другое время - гляньте в результаты и сравните. Тогда поймете что к чему.

----------


## Shu_b

> Вот именно. 
> И все эти тесты - фигня, не забываем про ошибки/задержки сети/ серверов/часовые пояса/нагрузки и т.д. и т.п. - вот откуда отталкиваться нужно.
> Для любопытных - проверьте свои тесты еще раз, в другой день и в другое время - гляньте в результаты и сравните. Тогда поймете что к чему.


У меня замеры через FF и Opera очень разными получаются...  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

> сказал бы, да из этических/моральных соображений и из уважения и т.д. - не буду., кто понял, тот понял.....а в общем прикольно сказано.
> 
> Вот именно. 
> И все эти тесты - фигня, не забываем про ошибки/задержки сети/ серверов/часовые пояса/нагрузки и т.д. и т.п. - вот откуда отталкиваться нужно.
> Для любопытных - проверьте свои тесты еще раз, в другой день и в другое время - гляньте в результаты и сравните. Тогда поймете что к чему.


у меня примерно всегда одинаковая...

----------


## sergey_gum



----------


## Shu_b

Акция халявного интернетя для тестирования резервного канала (Щедрость домашнего проваёдера не знает границ, а народ отрывается...)  :Smiley:  
зы скрин не мой...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Провел домой кабельное ТВ с интернетом.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Провел домой кабельное ТВ с интернетом.


что то на картинках скорость отображатся перестала, причём на всех в этой теме.

----------


## anton_dr

Вроде есть. Видимо, временный глюк

----------

